# Bucket Panniers



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

I have seen pics of square 5 gallon buckets being used as panniers. 
What are the thoughts on using them? 
When would they be better then soft panniers? 
And also does anyone have plans for making them?

Thanks for the tips


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a couple of sets of these that were made by the old Owhyee company. I think the "new" Owyhee still makes them.
I love them for kitchen stuff. They are also good for picking up garbage or firewood and can be used as a table and chair when camping. You could just make a sling out of nylon webbing with two loops on the top to suspend over the sawbucks. The loops would both come off of one side of the bucket harness.
Make sure you practice with them before yougo since some goats are afraid of them as they can rattle more than the usual soft sided ones. They are also not forgiving if the goat whacks them on a tree. Forgiving to the goat that is.


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I use them on one of the boys and like the post above, makes a great seat in camp.


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

do you have a picture of these panners


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

We use soft panniers, and put buckets inside of those. 
We got square food storage buckets with a rubber seal (very water tight). We put our optics, sleeping bags, clothes, and fragile stuff inside them. We label the tops (good ol' duct tape) with the contents, so at camp we have the buckets handy for sitting on, and get to play musical chairs to see who's sitting on the bucket with the Snickers in it. 

They work well not only by keeping water out, but also by keeping dirt out, and keeping the goats from going on a raid. 

They're also extremely handy for filling up with water and mixing a Powerade boost for the goats before really big days. And we also use a bucket to bring water back to camp so we can filter it there. Much easier than sitting on a 4"x6" rock near a stream.

And oh yes, a goat can spot an open bucket from 100 yards away! :0


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

GoatTracksMagazine said:


> We use soft panniers, and put buckets inside of those.


Same here. Buckets fit nicely in most average sized panniers and then you have two options. With or with out the bucket.


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Will a square 5 gallon bucket fit inside of northwest's basic panniers or do you need the deluxe in order to fit the bucket? Also does anyone know if there is extra room in the deluxe panniers with a bucket inside? Thanks.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, a square 5 gallon bucket fits in the basic panniers. There would be extra room around and on top of the bucket in the deluxe panniers.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

I will put a goat coat on the side of the bucket against the goat and under the bottom edge of the bucket. The bottom edges of the bucket can cause some extra wear on the pannier, the coat will helps prevent that.


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

B&Cpacker said:


> Will a square 5 gallon bucket fit inside of northwest's basic panniers or do you need the deluxe in order to fit the bucket? Also does anyone know if there is extra room in the deluxe panniers with a bucket inside? Thanks.


This is the set-up I have been using on at least one packer. Its great for packing fruit or bread, anything you don't want smashed.


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Buckets work out great for picking up trash on the trails too. Reduces the need to wash them after a coulple trash hikes up the local trails.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Sagebrush said:


> Buckets work out great for picking up trash on the trails too. Reduces the need to wash them after a coulple trash hikes up the local trails.


They are great for trash! I made several sets specifically for this purpose. Didn't want to use the packs to hold the buckets as it would be a mess, so I stitched together some strapping to hold the buckets. The buckets were easy to clean, and protected the goats from sharp edges.

The below photo shows the bucket panniers in use:
[attachment=1:2y5imwwf]IMG_2076.JPG[/attachment:2y5imwwf]

And the haul ... this was part of a Potomac River cleanup event.
[attachment=0:2y5imwwf]IMG_2093.JPG[/attachment:2y5imwwf]


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Way to go!!!!  I love to see goats and trail cleanup! I really need to make some of those. 4th of July is upon us and our beach gets trashed it's so sickening! I have to work on the 5th but I'm going to try and get out there with the goats in the evening.


----------

